# KVD Does it again!!!!



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

KVD wins his forth Bassmaster Classic!! Ties for the most wins and now holds the biggest total in classic history!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

The dude is amazing! I mean, what can you say...he's just in a class above everyone else right now!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

he is a machine, a robot. i cant recall anyone ever being as dominate at their sport as he is. i think he is one of the most impressive athletes ever. i guess its up in the air to call him an athlete but he is just as dominate if not more dominate at fishing then anybody else in major competitions ever.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah, he put a whoopin on for 3 days and won by 10 lbs...come on!!!
He is an athlete if you have ever seen him fish. Pure intensity all day long.
I bet there are other professional athletes that couldnt stand on the front of a boat for 3 or 4 days and cast non stop for 6 -8 hours.
I bet the other guys thought they had a chance when they found out he got sick earlier in the week.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I never had a doubt that he was gonna win it again this year,the man is the very best at what he does.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i agree that he is an athlete but i can understand the other side of the story as well. there are arguments for and against and it would make for a good debate but it would be hard to convince a non believer otherwise


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> i agree that he is an athlete but i can understand the other side of the story as well. there are arguments for and against and it would make for a good debate but it would be hard to convince a non believer otherwise


I agree. 
The debate of fishing as a sport is kinda like golf it's mostly mental...but you do need some strength, endurance, etc.... But fishing is not comparable to football etc. Fishing is a recreational sport and if you are determined, excel, find a sponser, and make your own luck, you can make Big money!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah, i would say its a fringe sport. not like football or basketball but comparable to golf, bowling, autoracing etc. if you can still be comptetitive well into your 50s and even 60s, it kind of makes it hard to argue that its a legitimate sport. the one argument that i always fall back on is the fact that what we do, we have to do it for 8 hours a day. all other sports last 3 or 4 hours tops. i wouldnt argue with someone over it, its just one of those deals, i like to think we are athletes but i can see the other side of the argument.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> yeah, i would say its a fringe sport. not like football or basketball but comparable to golf, bowling, autoracing etc./QUOTE]
> 
> I wouldn't compare it to auto racing for one reason. In racing it still takes a team to be able to contend. You got your jack guy,tire guys,gas can guy,etc,etc and in fishing,golf,and bowling it's all based upon the individual performance and not that everyone on the "team" does their job right. I mean how many times has a fumbling gas can guy cost his driver in a race,probably happens atleast once a race maybe. Not all the drivers face that issue of the guy not hitting the hole spot on or getting it all in but they might have to deal with the tire guy being goofy and letting a tire roll down pit lane thus incurring an infraction because of it. Professional anglers have only themselves out there on the water.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

lordofthepunks said:


> yeah, i would say its a fringe sport. not like football or basketball but comparable to golf, bowling, autoracing etc. if you can still be comptetitive well into your 50s and even 60s, it kind of makes it hard to argue that its a legitimate sport. the one argument that i always fall back on is the fact that what we do, we have to do it for 8 hours a day. all other sports last 3 or 4 hours tops. i wouldnt argue with someone over it, its just one of those deals, i like to think we are athletes but i can see the other side of the argument.


My definition of a sport has always been that it has to have a defense to be a sport. Golf, fishing, darts, bowling, etc are competitions to me. Do they all take skill and talent, yes. Are the people who compete athletes? yes! But still a competition if there is no defense!

My brother's definition of a sport is that is has to have periods.

My other buddy's definition is that it has to be on ESPN! So I guess that the spelling bee counts for him!

HA, this was all in good nature, so don't bite my head off!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah, like i said, i cant really argue with any of that. the "defense" argument is understandable.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bassnpro1 said:


> My definition of a sport has always been that it has to have a defense to be a sport. Golf, fishing, darts, bowling, etc are competitions to me. Do they all take skill and talent, yes. Are the people who compete athletes? yes! But still a competition if there is no defense!
> 
> My brother's definition of a sport is that is has to have periods.
> 
> ...


I was all set to agree with you and the defense and all but....Hunters and Fisherman are called Sportsman that kinda blows holes in that argument.


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

No defense in fishing? I guess not too many guys have had to protect their spot from other boats moving in on them. KVD is ridiculous, he truly is a man amongst boys. Only thing he cant do is catch them out west but bass only goes out there once every 4 years so no big deal there.


----------



## Jitterbug52 (Jan 27, 2011)

josh617 said:


> No defense in fishing? I guess not too many guys have had to protect their spot from other boats moving in on them. KVD is ridiculous, he truly is a man amongst boys. Only thing he cant do is catch them out west but bass only goes out there once every 4 years so no big deal there.


No defense? I remember a BASS tournament years ago. I can't remember if it was a Classic...but some tournament fisherman got a little too close to Tommy Biffle, and he did all but take the guy's head off. You better believe those guys will defend their turf! (turf?) 

And they may not be athletice, but they sure do have to have some physical stamina to take the beating they get out on the water like that every day...especially in rougher weather!

My hat's off to them! And KVD is simply amazing!


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

I love the fact that a guy from the North routinely schools the good ol boys. I know it makes em dag gum mad!


----------

